# 1993 ga16de with b14 cams



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

I’m currently doing TIME TRIALS and some road racing under NASA rules here in Puerto Rico and I just have a set of cams from a b14 sentra but haven’t install them yet, I will like to hear from the guys that have done this before and also from the guys that has tested this on the race track either drag or road racing.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

enjoydride said:


> I’m currently doing TIME TRIALS and some road racing under NASA rules here in Puerto Rico and I just have a set of cams from a b14 sentra but haven’t install them yet, I will like to hear from the guys that have done this before and also from the guys that has tested this on the race track either drag or road racing.


Should be good for a little power, not much but maybe a couple or three. JWT makes the only good cams for the GA on the market.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

*ready to do battle*



morepower2 said:


> Should be good for a little power, not much but maybe a couple or three. JWT makes the only good cams for the GA on the market.


Well I just installed the b14 cams on my precious jdm engine and it feels quite anemic from 0 to 3500 rpm but then after that the car starts to pull harder than before but it feels different I will be testing this at the local race track this Sunday in the TIME ATTACK season opener I will be with more info after that.


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

enjoydride said:


> I will like to hear from the guys that have done this before and also from the guys that has tested this on the race track either drag or road racing.


you just gain a couple hp in the top end range. so ive heard


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Cam Shafts


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Cam Shafts


Well I just tested the cams at the local Time Attack event but I have to mention that that in addition to the cams I also removed the air conditioning for an additional weight loss and at the end of the day I brought home the F class 1rst place trophy and shaved a second of a 1.50 mile road course.


----------



## Fear2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

so you think the b14 cams is a noticable upgrade from stock b13 ga16de cams?


----------

